
Git-stacktrace: Easily figure out which Git commit caused a given stacktrace - joshenders
https://github.com/jogo/git-stacktrace
======
ruthgrace
it's a fork! [https://github.com/pinterest/git-
stacktrace](https://github.com/pinterest/git-stacktrace)

